# European Mounts



## dbruchhaus (Jul 7, 2021)

Good looking mounts. Have you thought about spraying with white kiltz if you wanted to whiten the bone


----------



## Mccauley199 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nice! I'm debating whether or not I want to try my hand at European mounts myself if I harvest something this year.


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

Mccauley199 said:


> Nice! I'm debating whether or not I want to try my hand at European mounts myself if I harvest something this year.


Check out mountain mikes euro mounts. Easy DIY project especially if its not a "trophy" buck. Only 1 of those is a real skull.


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Use 40% peroxide and Whiting powder from Sally's beauty supply. Mix together to make a paste and brush it on the skull. Cover the skull with Saran wrap and put it in the sun for a couple of days. Unwrap it and wash it off with water and a toothbrush to get the hard to reach areas. If you want it whiter, repeat this process. This makes a very white skull.


----------



## skyjacker03 (May 1, 2016)

Jtrottany said:


> Check out mountain mikes euro mounts. Easy DIY project especially if its not a "trophy" buck. Only 1 of those is a real skull.
> View attachment 7448233


Are you happy with the mountain Mike’s? I had a euro mount fall off the top of my book shelf and it destroyed most of the nose area when it hit the wood floor. Kept deviating about buying one but I never saw them in person.


----------



## Jtrottany (Aug 13, 2021)

skyjacker03 said:


> Are you happy with the mountain Mike’s? I had a euro mount fall off the top of my book shelf and it destroyed most of the nose area when it hit the wood floor. Kept deviating about buying one but I never saw them in person.


I wouldn't hesitate at all using one for something like that. If its just sentimental you can use the "regular" mountain mikes skull where you just drill holes in the antlers and screw them to the base- check out the different pedicle sizes.

If you are concerned about keeping a bigger deer completely accurate to its original dimensions they also have a "record keeper" which uses the whole skull cap in order to maintain the angles, spread exactly as they came naturally.


----------



## Nick Hibbard (Aug 24, 2020)

dbruchhaus said:


> Good looking mounts. Have you thought about spraying with white kiltz if you wanted to whiten the bone


Once it dried out its fairly white, and it still has a little bit of color to it which personally I like better. Although if I start doing this for some friends and they want the bleach white I will definitely keep this in mind!


----------



## Swineshanker (Nov 18, 2021)

Great mount. Looks awesome.


----------



## allforgb (Aug 28, 2021)

I macerate mine (aquarium heater, water, and beer but protect the antlers with peelable silicone caulking), degrease for a looong time in dawn dish soap, and then hydrogen peroxide. They've looked great! The key is getting the grease out.


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Good looking deer


----------



## Huntthat (Nov 19, 2010)

MountNMan57 said:


> Use 40% peroxide and Whiting powder from Sally's beauty supply. Mix together to make a paste and brush it on the skull. Cover the skull with Saran wrap and put it in the sun for a couple of days. Unwrap it and wash it off with water and a toothbrush to get the hard to reach areas. If you want it whiter, repeat this process. This makes a very white skull.


Exactly what I use. I’ve never had one not come out Snow White and had to do it twice…..I think it actually whitens up more a couple days after washing off


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

They can be degreased, but it's not that crucial, as they are plant eaters and don't carry much grease at all. Meat eaters ( bear, coyote, etc.) or aquatic animals ( beaver, otter etc.) need a thorough de-greasing.


----------



## tackscall (Jul 26, 2004)

Nick Hibbard said:


> Finally got some free time to do some European mounts for me and my brother-in-law. Left is his first ever deer, middle is my first deer taken with a crossbow, and right is a deadhead I picked up a few years back and thought it’d look good on the shop wall
> View attachment 7422063
> View attachment 7422064


Same property? They all look similar. Great bucks!


----------



## LampaStamp (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## iuodcoats (Jan 18, 2015)

3 I've done. Ordered the plates from iron rack products for around 35$. Buried the skulls for 6-8 months, cleaned and then spray painted. Easy project and I like how they look


----------



## FireRabbit (Dec 2, 2019)

I appreciate the tag on the antler.


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Looks great!


----------



## ABE18 (Sep 20, 2014)

Looks good. I have a few I need to get done myself


----------

